# Resolved: Someone please take this guy! :-)



## CKGS (Jul 29, 2009)

He is located in Indiana and knowing some here really like English Lops I had to share. He is gorgeous and sounds very, very sweet.



http://muncie.craigslist.org/pet/1293525754.html


----------



## katt (Jul 29, 2009)

gulp. he is so pretty

i am doing everything in my power to not contact the owner and get him. . . 

how i miss having an english lop around though

i hope he finds a really great home.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 29, 2009)

omg he is tooo cute, i love black and white animals,lol


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 29, 2009)

I love that breed pity you can't find them in Ireland.


----------



## katt (Jul 29, 2009)

i keep looking at his photo. . .

. . .if he was closer to me, up here in northern michigan, he would be here in a heartbeat. . . but my car can't make that trip and 

just to let ya'll know what a find he is

adult, fixed english lop for only $15!!!

what a gem he is sooo cute!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 29, 2009)

He is still available! Someone please. I am finding out some info about him.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 29, 2009)

From Erics owner

He has a great personality. He is very loving and playful. When I wake up in the mornings, he sees me get up and he stands up and puts his noise through the cage to be pet and fed. He loves to be talked to. He loves to be loved on. He sometimes will follow me around the house when I let him out of his cage. He doesn't get into anything...most rabbits are wire chewers but I have never had a problem with him. He does like to be held but he can only stand it for a certain amount of time, like most rabbits. He is not mean or aggressive. He is just a fantasic bunny. The English Lops are a great breed of rabbit to have.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 29, 2009)

if i had the money to make the trip...the distance wouldnt even be a problem. if i only could  hed be mine.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like some did take this rabbit. The link is disabled.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah. She emailed me to let me know that he went to a home.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm glad that this had a happy ending. I would love to have an English Lop. They are such wonderful bunnies!


----------

